# Installing a cat flap/pet access door on a standard interior panel door?



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

That will be a challenge--are these the cheap hollow masonite doors or nice solid wood 6 panel doors?

Just a thought---you don't need a flap--just an opening,right?

Is it possible to cut an opening into the drywall so you don't trash the door? A cased opening with trim looks nice and drywall is easy to repair if you ever sell the house---Mike---


----------



## GordCooper (Jan 28, 2012)

oh'mike said:


> That will be a challenge--are these the cheap hollow masonite doors or nice solid wood 6 panel doors?
> 
> Just a thought---you don't need a flap--just an opening,right?
> 
> Is it possible to cut an opening into the drywall so you don't trash the door? A cased opening with trim looks nice and drywall is easy to repair if you ever sell the house---Mike---


Yeah, it's a cheap Masonite door, issue with a passthrough from the drywall is that the wall is curved leading down, as well 

Thinking that maybe a different door might be optimum?


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

Just cut the door...easy enough to replace down the road. You can always hang a curtain in the opening...cats figure these things out very quickly....or you could just replace the door with one without panels


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

This one works for my fat cat. Its 5" from the floor. We just cut the cheap door and added a little frame inside. It keeps the kat box in the far corner of the basement where it belongs


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

Caats can pretty much fit through anything they can get there heads in...although that "fat cat" could be an exception.


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

I call him rastacat. Notice the dreadlocks on his back. He's too fat to reach his back to groom himself properly. 
Don't judge

Actually, in his defense I will say his size is not due to sheer laziness. He's bloated from water retention. Ya thats it. He can't get enough water. haha 

Even the dog is scared of him


----------



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

Get a flat cheap masonite door that has not been machined for hinges or door knob for the existing jamb.
Then cut your hole, cut filler strips to go in between the door skins. Paint it up, Install cat flap.


----------

